

Google Cardboard completely ripped off USC researchers - nanavatiarpan
http://projects.ict.usc.edu/mxr/diy/fov2go-viewer/
Google just &#x27;created&#x27; Cardboard which is an exact knockoff of the research done TWO YEARS ago by USC (it even won an award then at IEEE VR)
======
nanavatiarpan
Google 'created' Cardboard which is an exact knockoff of the research done 2
YEARS ago by USC (it even won an award then at IEEE VR).

~~~
vitovito
Everything old is new again.

Cardboard stereoscopes were very popular in the late 1800s and early 1900s.
Here's a patent for one from 1902, for example:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=2jN9AAAAMAAJ&lpg=PA849&ots=...](http://books.google.com/books?id=2jN9AAAAMAAJ&lpg=PA849&ots=mE8YvUZe4w&dq=cardboard%20stereoscope&pg=PA848#v=onepage&q&f=false)

That's what Google Cardboard is; a stereoscope, traditionally used for viewing
static 3D images (a left and a right, e.g. this meta stereogram of a woman
looking through a stereoscope:
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stereograph_as_an_edu...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stereograph_as_an_educator.jpg#mediaviewer/File:Stereograph_as_an_educator.jpg)
), instead being used for a dynamic 3D image courtesy of a cell phone. You
could literally tape any modern cell phone to any 150 year old stereoscope and
you'd have Google Cardboard, or USC's equivalent.

(Personally, I backed the Poppy on Kickstarter, which is made of nice plastic:
[http://www.poppy3d.com](http://www.poppy3d.com) )

------
dekhn
Rip off seems like a very strong term to use (it implies something
unscrupulous). Could you provide some supporting information?

